# 3yr old Tivo Bolt just died as others have.



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Loved my Tivo, but it just died. Keeps rerunning setup and then shuts down. Very frustrating, and so glad never bought the all in. Well I contacted Tivo to cancel service and they offered me a refurbished replacement. Well I accepted and waited the 4 days they said it would take to get here and nothing! Called back and they said it was not shipped yet, as a lot are being returned and would be another week! So, with new shows starting next week Sept. 23, and trying to use a slow and unpopulated guide on my Samsung (really missing the Tivo Guide) I pressed for a partial refund of my yearly and received a refund (at least a promised refund) of $64 or $74. That's 1/2 of my old yearly.
Promptly went to Best Buy and purchased a 1TB OTA for $249 with the new yearly at $69. So over the course of the next three years, if I did accept the refurbished, it would have been a wash if it lasted three years, which I seem to doubt! Plus I now have a 1TB hard drive.

Now the really good news is that the program on my PC signed in and aligned itself with the new TIVO, giving me the ability to watch recoded and live shows and set recording on my laptop, without any fuss!


So If anyone is interested in buying my old bolt, send me a PM with a offer.


----------



## timhbtr53 (Apr 25, 2014)

Craigm said:


> Loved my Tivo, but it just died. Keeps rerunning setup and then shuts down. Very frustrating, and so glad never bought the all in. Well I contacted Tivo to cancel service and they offered me a refurbished replacement. Well I accepted and waited the 4 days they said it would take to get here and nothing! Called back and they said it was not shipped yet, as a lot are being returned and would be another week! So, with new shows starting next week Sept. 23, and trying to use a slow and unpopulated guide on my Samsung (really missing the Tivo Guide) I pressed for a partial refund of my yearly and received a refund (at least a promised refund) of $64 or $74. That's 1/2 of my old yearly.
> Promptly went to Best Buy and purchased a 1TB OTA for $249 with the new yearly at $69. So over the course of the next three years, if I did accept the refurbished, it would have been a wash if it lasted three years, which I seem to doubt! Plus I now have a 1TB hard drive.
> 
> Now the really good news is that the program on my PC signed in and aligned itself with the new TIVO, giving me the ability to watch recoded and live shows and set recording on my laptop, without any fuss!
> ...


_____________________________________________________________________________
Just a suggestion check the power supply first. My Bolt and Romeo just started rebooting it would go to setup all you need is a cheap multi meter and test just the power supply i bet you will see voltage fluctuate. Help this help.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, but I'm liking this new Tivo.
deffinitly enjoying the ability to access the guide on my laptop. The guides on my lg tv and Samsung are sooo slooooww or just don't show anything.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok, it just got better. Best Buy just reduced the price down of the Bolt 1TB to $211.99.
Took the receipt in and received a $40 credit. They must be clearing them out for the new Edge.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks like Amazon has the OTA Bolt 1TB at 198 bucks.


----------

